# Victoria's Secret Dupes??



## angbaby4974 (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone used any of these?  And where did you purchase them from.  I'm dying to try them, but don't want to spend the $$ if they just plain suck. :shock: 
Not that I really need to be making more soap anyway...It would take us 3 years to use all the soap I've made in the last couple of months.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 25, 2009)

Several suppliers carry Love Spell which is a vs dupe. It's still one of my favorite scents. Not sure what other scents you are looking for but I know there are several reputable companies out there that carry the VS type scents.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2009)

You can find supplers that carry VS scents at fragrance finder: http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catal ... cPath=2_73

I use WSP for:
Amber Romance
Enchanted Apple
Secret Crush
Love Spell

Old Mill has a great Strawberries & Champagne.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Mar 3, 2009)

Lonestar has Very Sexy, Love Spell, and a few others.. Pear Glace is common, Amber Romance, Strawberries & Champagne, Endless Love.. all easy to find. Sometimes you can find Pink as well.

All of the ones I've tried are great dupes - and I buy from lots of places


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  Very Sexy & Very Sexy for him are the ones I was looking for.  Guess I should have posted that.  

I may be ordering some soon.  I'll post back on that when I get them!


----------



## Barb (Mar 6, 2009)

funny you should ask about this fragrance. i just finished beveling some of this soap. since i have no idea what it should really smell like. i can't help you there, but the one i used came from wsp. i cold processed it, and it smells pretty go.

luv spell from wsp or southern garden
secret crush, sweet temptation, whispering mist, pear glace  wsp


----------

